

Location-Aware Load Balancing  - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2010/07/07/location-aware-load-balancing.aspx

======
moe
Yet another piece from the f5 fluff factory.

Flagged for lack of content. It's simply a bunch of buzzwords chained together
for the sole purpose of collecting google juice towards their linkfarm.

Submitted, unsurprisingly, through a dedicated spam account - see his
submission history.

